# Reloaders - Is this a good deal ?



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Plus there's a $50 rebate so it would be $450. How does the Rock Chucker kit compare to the Hornady kit on the same page ? 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Memo...117118080&WTz_l=EML;cat117118080;cat109345680


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I got the same kit and it's great. Nothing wrong with Lee or Hornady but RCBS is better quality and customer service is the best I've ever dealt with. I broke a pin in one if my dies and they sent me a bag of 10 of them and some stickers overnight. The pin should not have broke but I was fooling with it in ways I shouldn't have been.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd recommend just buying the components you need unless you know ahead of time you'll be using all the components. I load mainly rifle cartridges with stick powders, so I have no use for the powder thrower. I also don't use the case trimmer, since I neck size only and cases do not grow enough to need trimming. Finally, the digital scale is overpriced. The manual scale (5-0-5) is fine, and if you must go digital, a suitably accurate digital scale should not be more than $50.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

I like the cast iron RCBS over the aluminum for squeezing bullets. Nothing wrong with the aluminum alloys, I just have the "some things should be made of cast iron" mentality. Both are quality products and will probably last a lifetime. IMO everything at Cabelas and Bass Pro is overpriced.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

VA Boy said:


> I like the cast iron over the aluminum for squeezing bullets. Nothing wrong with the aluminum alloys, I just have the "more rigid is better" mentality. I am considering buying another set-up in the near future. I called Dillon Precision amd they sent a small catalog within a couple days. Worth a look. IMO everything at Cabelas and Bass Pro is overpriced.


The RCBS Rockchucker and RC II are great presses. I've got two of them and they more than fulfill all my reloading needs and are as solid and durable as anything.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

I guess the Dillon machines are aluminum alloy also, but I will still look at them. I like what I've seen, read and heard.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I use the Lee Anniversary kit and have loaded several thousand rounds with it no problem. I hear how great the RCBS Rock Chucker is and I'm not going to argue that, but I'm not sure it's $300 better. 

I do like the RCBS dies better than Lee.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

johnf said:


> I use the Lee Anniversary kit and have loaded several thousand rounds with it no problem. I hear how great the RCBS Rock Chucker is and I'm not going to argue that, but I'm not sure it's $300 better.
> 
> I do like the RCBS dies better than Lee.


You can usually find the press itself for under $100 used, there's one on ebay now for $81 and change. The Rockchucker and RC II presses keep everything concentric and properly aligned even when exerting considerable force. This is critical for long range rifle accuracy, but not so important for handgun ammo and rifle ammo for short range plinking.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I load 3 different calibers and shoot sub moa at 300 yards will all of them out of the Lee. Honestly I've only loaded 400-500 of each and a couple K of 9mm so I can't really attest for longevity. I know in the whole scheme of things that's not a lot of loading.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I think that's a great deal for a new kit. It even has the digital scale and powder measure stand. Other than dies all you'll need is a set of calipers, maybe another manual or two.

IMHO that would be the best way to get started. You can always pretty much recoup your investment as these items don't lose much value after use.

Thr Trim Pro case trimmer alone sells for around $110 and they're a great way to trim rifle brass. I have 3 of them. The Rock Chucker is probably the strongest and most popular SS press sold, I have 2 of them. I also have 3 of their beam scales but I pretty much only use the digital scale, so much easier and quicker.

If you want to get into reloading that is probably the best kit you can get started with, for single stage presses.

Dillon to is exceptionally fine equipment and great folks to do business with. However all they manufacture is progressive presses and most feel you should cut your teeth on a single stage before jumping into a progressive. You really need to learn by doing each step slowly and meticulously until you get some experience.

Rick


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/RCBS...rock+chucker&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products

Here's another kit that's got a better price. That price looks REAL good to me. Plus the $50 rebate is good on this one too.
The question is, is the difference in equipment included worth the extra $200 ?
The press itself is normally $150 so this kit is really looking good.


----------

